# Good intentions pave the road to...the feral farm



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

We took in a cat no to long back that was obviously a stray, had her spayed she was only about 9 months but a few weeks pregnant but in poor health - lovingest cast - everybody in the family was crazy about her. So people hid the truth from me. First my mom, when the cat bit her twice - yes twice drawing blood each time, my mom blamed herself and didn't show me the wounds. Then the cat bit my dad - he hid the info too. Meanwhile I've got this cat up for adoptions, kids playing with her and am starting to socialize her with other animals in my home.

Then the DH was bitten while I was out of town for a few days - he didn't want to 'mention' it either - but when I pointed out that she had torn up the carpeting in the bedroom the truth came pouring out of all of them. Good night! I couldn't believe it. My family full of don't put yourself so far out on a limb for all of these cats were sucked in by a charming La Femme Nikita of a Cat whose assassin side I never saw.

Sorry for the rant, just one great big "WHAT WERE YOU PEOPLE THINKING?!?" moment for me. 

This poor kitty didn't have to stay inside, we are blessed with several great farms who will take s/n ferals and provide food/shelter & the group I volunteer with provides ongoing care. Oi!


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Could it be what we have here is "a failure to communicate?" Aside from the issue of the cat, I am wondering why everyone wanted to hide information about this cat? I think you should get to the bottom of that because it could continue to happen. Do they think by withholding information they are 'protecting' you? If so, why? 

Not trying to open a can of worms but this thought came to mind as I was reading your post.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Cat'sHouse said:


> Could it be what we have here is "a failure to communicate?" Aside from the issue of the cat, I am wondering why everyone wanted to hide information about this cat? I think you should get to the bottom of that because it could continue to happen. Do they think by withholding information they are 'protecting' you? If so, why?
> 
> Not trying to open a can of worms but this thought came to mind as I was reading your post.


 
Oh it was a definite filure to communicate and it wasn't accidental & they were protecting (in their minds anyway) both me and the cat. This cat had captured the hearts of the people who had withheld the biting info, I don't do adults - I do bottle babies and showings at the local shops, but they convinced me that we could make room for this cat and get her adopted like I do with the kittens - my family just didn't realize that there are good options for cats that cannot be house cats but are still friendly and 'good' cats. 
Each one of them believed they were 'saving her life' by not telling. I't was just one of those sad/funny but not at all funny kind of things.


BTW - the willingness to mess with my worms to potentially help is much apreciated.


----------



## KittehLuv'n (Feb 19, 2011)

I sure wish I had an option like your farms! I have a similar situation here right now- minus the failure to communicate. I pulled a cat from the shelter to foster for the rescue group I volunteer with. She is t.h.e. sweetest thing. Wants to sit in your lap all day purring. The problem is that whenever you want to move she then bites. She doesn't break the skin, but she is very unpredictable with her biting. I've contacted the board of directors of the rescue and they want me to try to keep her a bit longer before seeing if she needs a barn type living arrangement (we only have one such place and don't know if they have any room right now). She has all my cats - three of mine and one other foster- on high alert because she will snap at them whenever she feels like it.

Glad your family finally fessed up. Yes, we can love a cat even though it can not be an indoor family pet.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

KittehLuv'n said:


> I sure wish I had an option like your farms!Yes, we can love a cat even though it can not be an indoor family pet.


The farms weren't accidental, they have been cultivated by our rescue group for the past decade or so. the basic plan goes something like this:

1- find somebody who is running a horse farm and doing it rather well. 
2 - offer to tnr their farm cat colony and bring them on board with the joy & wonder of rescue
3- build a long term relationship that allows for placement of needful cats whenever one pops up


it's simplified but basically how it has happened & it is always the horse farmers who take the most interest in keeping spay & neutered colonies around here. I'm told the same is true of cattle farmers, basically any animal farmers that want to keep snakes and rodents out of their barns, already have a vet that comes to the farm for the large animals & can see the benefits of having a stable non reproducing colony. An initial investment on a groups part leads to a long term asset for all 

Fingers crossed and prayers for you and your foster - for what it is worth I draw the line at my own animals being bullied or my own people being bitten.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What a heaven on earth for cats those farms you mention!!

I just wanted to comment that there was a stray who'd bite and/or scratch me when I made to move, so I never adopted her even though she had me smitten. Then about a year and a half later she one day imposed herself into our home and refuses to leave. It's been 3 months. I told her she could only stay if she could control this impulse. She's long gotten used to checking what it is that's moving next to her before she bites, so what I thought would be a lifelong problem has long been forgotten. I still don't remove myself from her side abruptly, though, because I know that even if she won't bite me for it anymore, it still does make her apprehensive. She's also stopped going after Prince to attack him when he moves near her. She's made a lot of progress in these 3 months, more than I ever expected she had the potential to make.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Straysmommy said:


> I just wanted to comment that there was a stray who'd bite and/or scratch me when I made to move, so I never adopted her even though she had me smitten. Then about a year and a half later she one day imposed herself into our home and refuses to leave. It's been 3 months. I told her she could only stay if she could control this impulse. She's long gotten used to checking what it is that's moving next to her before she bites, so what I thought would be a lifelong problem has long been forgotten. I still don't remove myself from her side abruptly, though, because I know that even if she won't bite me for it anymore, it still does make her apprehensive. She's also stopped going after Prince to attack him when he moves near her. She's made a lot of progress in these 3 months, more than I ever expected she had the potential to make.


Now that is an awesome story of progress. And the benefit of not having kids and older folks in and out all day. In my home it is the cats behavior that has to be more predictable than the people just because there are always so many new and different people.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Im sorry but I chuckled at the account of everyone protecting the La Femme Nikita. Plus I love happy endings when a cat lands in the right place to get help and solutions!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Coincidentially the cat I was talking about is called Lady Nikita. I just touched her belly for the first time, she was appalled at my nerve but didn't scratch me or bite. Huge progress, or I just took her totally by surprise. I bet she'd never been touched "there", hehe.


----------



## Nora B (Nov 6, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Im sorry but I chuckled at the account of everyone protecting the La Femme Nikita. Plus I love happy endings when a cat lands in the right place to get help and solutions!


 
In all honesty it makes me laugh now too that nobody has raging hand infections. But I miss the kitty. She really was a charming thing, sweet little assassin kitty. They tell me she is adapting well. I choose to believe them.


----------

